# Oakley Inferno Line Miner goggles (de-fogging)



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Does anyone actually have enough problems w/ fogging that they would want to strap this to their head? That's my thought. It is just another thing to have an issue with. Fitting it around your helmet. It not working. Having to charge it. Weight, Etc. I love Oakley products. I have their MOD3 helmet and their Airbrake goggles, but I just don't think I'd like these.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

From what I've been told, they're more aimed towards those going on Cat trips. Step outside from a heated cat, instant fog, push the button, fog disappears, ride on. 

I've been having fogging issues lately, but that's only when I set my face mask up wrong, get a little breath up into the goggles, and when it's -30 that freezes instantly. If I'm actually moving and have airflow its been fine.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm guessing oakley is using the line miner style as a test bed to see if the tech is worth implementing in their other models.

I'm too cheap and skeptical to buy these, however if there was a free demo on either of the hills I ride, I wouldn't mind giving them a try.


----------

